# wbar: "osxbarback.png not found" (File Exists)



## hail_santa (Nov 5, 2010)

I just upgraded my system and it broke wbar. I checked /usr/ports/UPDATING before my update, but unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with all the software to know what affects what. I did some "googling" and took care of the big stuff like gettext. Anyway.

When I run wbar in the terminal it gives me this error:


```
$ wbar
Using /home/hailsanta/.wbar config file.
/usr/local/share/wbar/iconpack/wbar.osx/osxbarback.png -> Image not found. Maybe using a relative path?
```

The file does exist in that directory. I tried deinstalling the package and reinstalling from ports, but got the same error.

I'm inclined to think other OpenBox users have come across this, though I haven't found much online. Any hints would be appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## hail_santa (Nov 7, 2010)

I also get a corresponding error message if I change the path to a different file or folder in wbarconf, or manually on the .wbar config file.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2010)

hail_santa said:
			
		

> I just upgraded my system



Could you be more specific?  If you went from FreeBSD 7 to 8, you have to rebuild all, yes all, ports.



> and it broke wbar. I checked /usr/ports/UPDATING before my update, but unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with all the software to know what affects what. I did some "googling" and took care of the big stuff like gettext.



You can't pick and choose what ports to update.  Instead, go back to the date of your last update and follow UPDATING from that point.  For an idea of when you did the last update, you can use `% ls -ltr /var/db/pkg | tail -n1`

Upgrading FreeBSD Ports


----------



## hail_santa (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm running FreeBSD 8.0. The commands I ran were: 

```
#portsnap fetch
#portsnap update
#portmanager -u
```
Then followed some additional steps listed in UPDATING that I was sure were applicable to me. I have a pretty basic install so I didn't think everything listed was relevant.

I couldn't install FreeBSD 8.1 on my laptop because the installer hung during the boot sequence regardless of the installation medium. So I was trying to avoid going all the way back to November of last year in UPDATING (that is what I need to do right to update an 8.0 install, right?!), because all my other packages work fine. I was hoping it was a wbar issue instead...

Anyway, sorry for the hasty post, I'm going to start going through UPDATING from November and hope it takes care of wbar.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

After updating the ports tree with portsnap(8), look at what's new in UPDATING since the last time you updated.  If there are notes about ports you have installed, they're usually mandatory.  The system may have installed ports for you as dependencies; use pkg_info(1) to check if you're not sure about what's installed.

For example, there's a recent note about ftp/curl.  Is it installed on this system?

```
% pkg_info -Ix curl
curl-7.21.1         Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S)
```

Yes, so that note applies.

There are also some sneaky dependency things.  If KDE isn't installed, you can ignore most KDE notes in UPDATING.  But install VirtualBox and it installs kdehier, and some KDE updates do actually apply to that (20100902).

Final note: sysutils/bsdadminscripts has the useful program pkg_libchk that will check for missing libraries, a common problem with missed port upgrades.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

Just an addition: if you upgrade FreeBSD across major versions, like FreeBSD 7.x to FreeBSD 8.x, you have to rebuild *all* ports.

(Technically, everything will still work because of the COMPAT_FREEBSD7 kernel option.  As long as you never add or change installed ports, things will be fine.  But as soon as you try to upgrade or add a port, you'll have some that were installed for FreeBSD 7, and some that were installed for FreeBSD 8, and things get ugly quickly.  So the general rule is: after a major version upgrade of the OS, reinstall all ports.  There's a semi-automated way to do that at the end of the portmaster(8) manual, although I haven't had great success with it.)


----------



## hail_santa (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the useful information, I'll have to wait for a day off to start updating everything properly. I just started using FreeBSD, and this is my first update, so I think I'm going to have a lot of stuff to go through.


----------

